# Gator Trout on a Jig Video



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Haven’t been posting much as I’ve had some issues swapping phones and couldn’t post. Finally got everything figured out so will be posting some info again. Gonna start off with this video from an epic day of wading where I caught a 17lb slam and stuck this 27” trout for the first catch of the day. After seeing these big trout in this area for a week or so, decided I needed some video, and set the camera up. Started the day throwing a jig and never had to put it down. Missed a bite on the first cast, turned the camera on for second cast, and missed another. Popped it a couple more times and felt that thump and you see what happened! Crazy head shakes on the surface!

Jig was a 3/8oz custom ball head jig with a Green Hornet Matrix Shad. I use 3/8 in water 3’ deep or deeper and pop them aggressively.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice trout! I havent trout fished in a few years. I use to chase them hard but I haven't put in the effort in some time. That makes me want to go.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish!!! That a medium power, fast action rod?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job Jeff. Getting it done on the jig!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Son !!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Walton County said:


> Nice trout! I havent trout fished in a few years. I use to chase them hard but I haven't put in the effort in some time. That makes me want to go.


Thanks. Definitely enjoy chasing those big trout. Need to get back out there, the fishing is great :yes:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

kanaka said:


> Nice fish!!! That a medium power, fast action rod?


 Yes it’s an 842(7’ m/f) NRX. It has a super light tip section that transitions quickly into the backbone. It’s been perfect for those jigs and small jerkbaits.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

lobsterman said:


> Good job Jeff. Getting it done on the jig!


Thanks man, I don’t fish it enough! Send me your number, we should go fish soon.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice, big ol' trout, and I enjoyed the video.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang sure engulfed that joker...Fine trout, congrats on a gooden!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thanks man, I don’t fish it enough! Send me your number, we should go fish soon.


Yes sir that is what I was thinking too! Where is the mighty yak?


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great fish and video! Still haven't caught a gator.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice one Jeff, love your hook sets, aggressive!
Big trout are super special.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bodupp said:


> Nice, big ol' trout, and I enjoyed the video.


Thank you sir, I appreciate it. Just glad I wasn’t standing in front of the camera :whistling:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jason said:


> Dang sure engulfed that joker...Fine trout, congrats on a gooden!


That was one of those bites you feel for days! Thump!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

OHenry said:


> Great fish and video! Still haven't caught a gator.


Thank you. Those trout are so much fun to chase, definitely a different target than the keepers. Some good numbers of big ones out there, hope you are able to land one soon.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Nice one Jeff, love your hook sets, aggressive!
> Big trout are super special.


Hahaha, that’s the bass angler in me! Set that hook and get them moving in one motion! Nothing like chasing those big girls, they really make me smile.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Pure joy right there.
Awesome footage. 👍


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Where did you get your wade fishing buddy? I had a Cabelas wade fishing ring that had a bag but it has disappeared. Haven't wade fished in forever but that vid was really cool.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Great video, and awesome fish, Jeff!

I like fishing a jig - I am interested in your retrieve, it looks like you really flick the rod tip, like fishing a jerkbait almost. Do you have a favorite for the soft plastic you use? 

Thanks for the post, that was great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

KnotSure said:


> Pure joy right there.
> Awesome footage. 👍


Thanks, after missing those first few bites it definitely was. I also was very excited about not messing up the video for once!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

wrightackle said:


> Where did you get your wade fishing buddy? I had a Cabelas wade fishing ring that had a bag but it has disappeared. Haven't wade fished in forever but that vid was really cool.


Bought that one at Academy a while back. Don’t think they carry it in store anymore but available online. Built the top out of 3/8 plywood and glassed over that and its held up really good. Perfect fit for all my stuff!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

SurfRidr said:


> Great video, and awesome fish, Jeff!
> 
> I like fishing a jig - I am interested in your retrieve, it looks like you really flick the rod tip, like fishing a jerkbait almost. Do you have a favorite for the soft plastic you use?
> 
> Thanks for the post, that was great! :thumbsup:


Thanks Sam! The majority of my retrieves no matter the lure are pretty fast and aggressive. The jig is no different and triggers those reaction strikes nicely. Usually quickly rip 2-5 times and let it fall, most bites are felt as I lift the tip to start ripping again. Bites like that one give you no doubt though when you feel that solid THUMP! 

Bait selection isn’t real specific. I have done well with DOA, Cocahoes and Matrix, but fish Matrix more than the others. Only brand I wouldn’t recommend is the Bass Assassins because they are just simply to soft and get tore up way to fast. Colors are a little more specific and I try to keep it simple. Glow and Ultraviolet around sand, and Green back(like Green Hornet) work great in the grass. Nice to throw something bright into the mix as well for darker days.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Great post/vid!
Do you fish topwater?
Fished Big Lagoon this morning.
3 small slot reds and switched to paddle tails,3 small specks.
Your vid and cooler weather has me cranked up!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I know he fishes topwater at least sometimes - my favorite walking bait (Jackall Bonnie) I heard of because of Jeff. :thumbsup:


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

SurfRidr said:


> I know he fishes topwater at least sometimes - my favorite walking bait (Jackall Bonnie) I heard of because of Jeff. :thumbsup:


Boy,has anyone noticed the price of plugs lately?
I can’t afford the Jackall,can barely afford my old standard Spooks and Badonkadonks.
jeez,rapala xraps $10-12, when did this happen?


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

With the hoodie on when was it caught?


----------



## Jonee523 (Nov 3, 2016)

DUDE what a beast....nice one


----------



## Akhernandez (Aug 24, 2018)

Dicks is having a sale on nearly all their fishing gear, sans X-raps, but mirro lures are a few bucks off per lure. Sure adds up when you lose a few per trip. Had some large trout get sharked last week.


----------

